# Pvc feeders



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

I have made PVC feeders in the past and just left them white and they worked...Now a friend wants me to make him 3 and spray paint them Camo.......How long should I tell him to leave them in the backyard before he puts them out? Another word s ::How long before the paint smell is gone?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I put one up this year. I normally leave em white but this one was within eyesight of the landowners house and I didn't want a white pole sticking out in the middle of the woods once the leaves hit the ground. I tied it to the tree, spray painted it right there, waited for it to dry, and filled it with corn. In one week, I checked the cam. 180+ pics. Deer were there that night eating the corn. I don't think the spray paint bothered them


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

PVC itself has a smell and they eat right out of a new white feeder. By the time the paint is dry and ready to transport to the woods, you should be good.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

What do these feeders look like? I may be interested in building one. Thanks!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

you got me interested too!...what do they look like?


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Mine was painted while it was on the tree by some guy who just thought he would do it cause he thought it needed done. I really don't think it needed camo'ed, do you think it mattered. The pipe is 5 1/2 foot long 4 or 6" with a 180deg bottom, so it does not just run out. You may want to put a cap on the top.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ramfan said:


> I have made PVC feeders in the past and just left them white and they worked...Now a friend wants me to make him 3 and spray paint them Camo.......How long should I tell him to leave them in the backyard before he puts them out? Another word s ::How long before the paint smell is gone?


it never goes away.lol. whys he want to mess with the color, that white one worked fine.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

MuskieLuv said:


> What do these feeders look like? I may be interested in building one. Thanks!


My older feeder is made out of a 4" PVC pipe about 4ft long,I had a few "L" angeled plates that hold the bottom kitty litter lid on it.I have it set up so theres about a 1/2" - 1' crack on the bottom for corn to come out.Definetly a lid is a must... I do believe EZBITE has seen it,works well.....The ones I did for my buddy are made out of 8" pipe and can hold about 120 lbs of corn....same theory on the bottom of it.....


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

here's one I made....6in pipe and holds 50lbs, (reduced from 6in to 4in to 2in, and from there into the horizontal feeding area)....the 4in pipe only held 25lbs


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

The one I made a few weeks ago I had a 4ft 4inch pvc pipe (can use what ever size)with 1x1inch slits on one end with a bucket lid on the bottom hung in the air Gravity feeding it.

I had an 8 foot piece of pipe laying around I cut it in half then I used a hole drill and drilled a 1 1/4 inch hill into the bottom section of a 4ft by 4 inch pipe. I kept the circles that were cut out. I pre-drilled 5 holes into the bottom side of the pipe (1/4 inch thick) with the 1 1/4 Holes drilled. Got a lid to a bucket then screwed drywall screws into the bucket lid and into the pre-drilled holes. (centered) I used the drilled out pipe as awashers so the drywall screws wouldn't rip though the bucket lid.

To hang it I drilled two holes 3/4 of the way to the top.and with cut thread rod I slid it throw the hole and a rope with a loop on the end then put the nuts on the thread rod and hung it by the rope. I also have a lid on the top of the pvc pipe with a hole drilled in it so the rope can fit though it..



It holds around 20lb's and the ***** can't get in it. It is CHEAP conserves corn and works well. I use it to get pic's..


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Can we get some better close ups.Think i got it but want to be sure.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Your live so close that I could show you. LOL I will take a pic of it and post it. I always have a problem posting pic's on here.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

I've made one and left it out and just cut it so that there was a v shape left sticking down about 6 inches jamed it in the ground and bungied it to a tree left it white and it worked great. Only downfall is the deer will tend to feed more at night and corn goes way to fast and with the price of corn it can be more expensive. I still think timed spincast feeder are more cost efficient and you can get the deer to eat on your time (daytime). But if you can afford to let them eat all night then they work great. As for the camp its a waste of money time and does have scent involved for a while

From my Evo


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats why I hang it and have a lid for gravity feed. Deer and birds eat the corn but not the ***** and other ground animals. That saves on a lot of corn. I use to fill a 55 gal. plastic drum. But those days are gone...

Also, If you hunt over it with a timer, then I will call you Ted Nugent. LOL

Sorry, just don't believe in hunting over corn. I use mine for Pic's......


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

If you make it out of PVC mine looks like the letter J plus a little more turn up on the bottom end. I use 2 90deg elbows to turn the bottom end straight up. I'll take a picture of it 10/01 and post. I drill a 1/4 inch drain hole at the bottom. I don't but may include a top cap this year. One of the guys feeder caught a squirrel and could not get out, that stunk, we dubbed it the dead squirrel stand.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

wildman said:


> Deer and birds eat the corn but not the ***** and other ground animals. ......


HA! ***** and other animals not eat corn? Yeah right


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

wildman said:


> Thats why I hang it and have a lid for gravity feed. Deer and birds eat the corn but not the ***** and other ground animals. That saves on a lot of corn. I use to fill a 55 gal. plastic drum. But those days are gone...
> 
> Also, If you hunt over it with a timer, then I will call you Ted Nugent. LOL
> 
> Sorry, just don't believe in hunting over corn. I use mine for Pic's......


Lol call me what u want but if u just want pics u could use a mineral lick or even better a fresh tarsal gland will get you more buck pics then any feeder. 

From my Evo


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

wildman said:


> Thats why I hang it and have a lid for gravity feed. Deer and birds eat the corn but not the ***** and other ground animals. That saves on a lot of corn. I use to fill a 55 gal. plastic drum. But those days are gone...
> 
> Also, If you hunt over it with a timer, then I will call you Ted Nugent. LOL
> 
> Sorry, just don't believe in hunting over corn. I use mine for Pic's......


I believe what he meant here was if you hang it then the ground animals can't get to it. They would be able only to eat the droppings. But still the ***** & squirrels can walk across ropes or wires that the feeder would be hung up with. But not as much as your pic shows them lil' pigs.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

After re-reading wildman's post, I got what he was saying. I interpreted it wrong. Either way those lil buggers are having a hay day with my corn. Anybody want any **** skins when the season comes in?


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I got pics of ***** just like that when I used a 55gal drum. CRAZY is what it is. I have had 3 ***** 2 nice bucks eating in harmony....


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

I bought black Pvc for mine


----------

